# Connection timed out and jumping ping



## xVAUSTx (Nov 11, 2012)

I have recently bought a new laptop (4 days ago) samsung series 5 NP550P7C-S05UK with windows 8 and Wifi Intel centrino advanced n-6353 card. I have problem with jumping ping and connection timed out (I can see that through pinging google.com or even default gateway - my router). There are 5 wifi devices at home including my brand new laptop and every device is doing well with the connection. Here is the ping test log from command line.

```
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
[B]Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=192ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=52[/B]
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=52
[B]Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=285ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=219ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=125ms TTL=52[/B]
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.34.72: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=52
```
I thought it may be caused by the wifi card so I went to the store and exchanged the broken laptop for a new one, but its still the same. The problem may be caused by software or the hardware... If it is the software I just give up, cuz I cant fix it.. Ive been googling for the whole week and tried to fix it.
Antivirus and firewall are not the problem.
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service is disabled by me.
Im not connecting to the internet via proxy.
DNS cache memory is not full.. Ive been trying to flush it, but didnt work.
I disabled proxy server on Internet Explorer.

Do you have any ideas what's goin' on?


----------



## xVAUSTx (Nov 11, 2012)

bumped


----------



## xVAUSTx (Nov 11, 2012)

cmoooon


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you were to connect to your router with an ethernet cable, do you get the same results?


----------



## xVAUSTx (Nov 11, 2012)

niestety nie moge sprawdzic, bo nie mamy kabla takiego do sieciowej. Wszystkie urzadzenia dzialaja na wifi, wiec nawet takiej potrzeby nie ma.


----------

